# [more] Obama on guns



## KenpoTex (May 31, 2008)

from a Q&A with the Chicago Sun-Times (emphasis added)



> S-T: The Washington, D.C. [handgun ban] case before the U.S. Supreme Court you were asked about at the debate -- have you have a chance to look into that more?
> 
> B.O.: *My view continues to be that the constitution, I believe, does provide a right to bear arms; but that local communities, and state governments, as well as the federal government, have a right to common-sense regulations and firearm ownership* [rules.] The truth is, obviously, the ban here in Chicago, the ban in D.C. is not keeping the guns out of our cities, and so I'm interested in just figuring out what works and I'm confident we can come up with laws that work and that pass constitutional muster and don't infringe on the rights of lawful gun owners whether it's in Downstate Illinois or rural Montana.
> 
> ...


 
the rest of the article is here http://www.suntimes.com/news/politics/obama/914970,CST-NWS-obama25.article


----------



## tkd1964 (May 31, 2008)

He is a Socialist and a racist who believes the government should always have the power over the people. If he is saying this during an election, what do you think he'll do when he has the power of the President? He will have a Congress that will go hand in hand with his decisions and to hell with the people. They know what is best for you.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 31, 2008)

Obama, like most elistist, feels they know best for everyone else (just as the communist do!) No difference. He's views will lead in the same direction as England.

His views on the Bill of Rights is simply you have those rights except when we decide you don't have those rights. The 'we' being his elistist clan of liberals.

Deaf


----------



## Tames D (May 31, 2008)

I got a feeling this thread will end up in the study, lol. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 31, 2008)

Every election that I've followed (and closely) I've heard lots of double talk. Heard lots of crap being slung against "my opponent" or slandermongering. 
When is there going to be a candidate that will speak up for the rights of the people and has no interest in the past doings of their opposite number during elections? 
Sound like Obama has perfected the art of double talk. Must've learnt the song from Best Little Whorehouse in Texas... The Governor (as wonderfully portrayed by Charles Durning : [singing] "_Ooh, I love to dance the little sidestep / Now they see me, now they don't / I've come and gone / And ooh, I love to sweep around a wide step / Cut a little swath / And lead the people on!_ "


----------



## Tez3 (May 31, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Obama, like most elistist, feels they know best for everyone else (just as the communist do!) No difference. *He's views will lead in the same direction as England.*
> 
> His views on the Bill of Rights is simply you have those rights except when we decide you don't have those rights. The 'we' being his elistist clan of liberals.
> 
> Deaf


 
Only if you're really lucky! :lfao:


----------



## Grenadier (May 31, 2008)

Barrack Hussein Obama is a two-faced liar when it comes to firearms.  

There has *rarely* been an anti-gun proposition that he has been against, and I see no reason why he would change his beliefs if he were to somehow end up in the White House.  

http://gunowners.org/pres08/obama.htm


----------



## chinto (Jun 1, 2008)

I would not vote for Brok hosain Obama for any number of reasons!! from his statements on the right to keep and bare arms to foreign policy...  I will vote for McCain only because there is not a better option. I would love to see some one who had a conservative and person who had an originalists and historical understanding of what the founding fathers intended the constitution to mean.  and NO I am not an Isolationist, but I got a problem with any Violation of the Bill of rights ...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 1, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Only if you're really lucky! :lfao:


 

That's true! It could turn out to be a Stalin USSR under Obama and whom ever is elected after him!

Deaf


----------



## allenjp (Jun 3, 2008)

Nobody is surprised by this, right?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 15, 2008)

Would you guys quite being such a group of bitter Americans clinging to your GUNS and BIBLES?!  Can't you see the new Messiah is trying to SAVE YOU FROM ALL OF THAT?  <sarcasm>


----------

